# DX10 demo recommendations



## Green (Oct 1, 2007)

I finally found a build of Vista that works with my new hardware (get in), so now I'm wanting to test out the DX10 card I spunked out for.

Anyone got any recommendations for (downloadable) PC demos that definitely use DX10? I can't be arsed with Bioshock, cos I have already played it in DX9.

Cheers


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2007)

Well obviously Crysis when they finally release the demo.

There may be more to it, but here's a list with games that have been confirmed to use DX10:

Confirmed DirectX 10 Games

Which graphics card have you got, out of interest?


----------



## Green (Oct 1, 2007)

8800 GTS 340 MB. Can't remember the make. Geckozadeonsparkleneonwhammo something 

Goddammit, I can't wait for Alan Wake. Gears of War looks good, too. All the others on that list can go funk themselves. Thanks for the link, though


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2007)

Good card. I've got an Asus version of the 640mb one.

Here's another link, this time to the demo of Lost Planet. Looks like a good game: Capcom uploads DirectX 10 game demo | Reg Hardware


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2007)

I dunno, screams CONSOLE at me  Doesn't look very good graphically... is that DX10-only, or DX10-compatible?


----------



## Lenny (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn! No getting things past you!  It's also a 360 game... which probably means Microsoft left a few suitcases of money on Capcom's doorstep and told them to port it to PC, too, just so they could both make more money.

As for DX10 only or compatible - as far as I can tell, from what I can find online, there is a dedicated DX9 version, and a dedicated DX10 version.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 2, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 3 is going to use DX10. Demo out next month though. Better than Halo by miles and Gears of War


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2007)

If you really want to try out a new comp, try running the demo of supreme commander, DX 10 and its system heavy.
Out of interest which version of vista are you running - oh and do you have a sound card?

edit - go for the origianl supreme commander, as the sequal is not DX 10 but 9.


----------



## Green (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard that Supreme Commander has nothing but trouble with Vista, so I've stayed clear. I may give it a try, but it's really not my kind of game anyway.

My sound card is a turdy one, but since I only have two desktop speakers, I've not been fussed to splash out 

@Fake - I have never really understood the draw of the Halo series. UT looks damn sexy in the graphical department, though. I would give that a try for sure.

PS - Vista Ultimate with the leaked x86 and SP1 upgrades. I love Vista.


----------



## Overread (Oct 3, 2007)

The only errors I have encountered with supreme commander are crashes on large maps with the AI - which is a problem solved by not playing on the larger maps - it is a major annoyance, but the developers are trying to work round it

halo - its only attraction at the time was that it got vehicles before unreal tournament, so now there is no real attraction


----------



## Lenny (Oct 3, 2007)

How is SP1 with Ultimate? I was going to put off buying Ultimate until after SP1 came out, but then I, ahem, _acquired _Ultimate. I've heard nothing but problem after problem with SP1.


----------



## Overread (Oct 3, 2007)

I am running basic (edit basic ultimate) and the only problems I have are that certain games do not install from the start-up screen and you have to run the setup.exe manually; some games (notablly microsoft products) don't run at all, though some of mine I hvae yet to research about; creative sound cards don't support many games due to driver changes (for EAX sounds) though there is a program that allows some to run as normal (alchemist)

Aside from that I only get annoyed by the fact that every component of windows want to talk to the web and sets off my zonealarm.

if its a leaked sp chances are it won't work that well


----------

